# Zerlegen eines Strings ohne Trennzeichen?



## chinchila (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zum StringTokenizer bzw. zur split-Funktion.
Und zwar habe ich einen String, der nur aus einer Buchstabenreihe besteht, d.h.also keine Leerzeichen, Punkte, Kommas, etc., also Zeichen, die StringTokenizer oder split zum zerlegen bräuchte.
Gibt es ein Möglichkeit, meinen String dennoch in die einzelnen Buchstaben zu zerlegen?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (3. Januar 2007)

Moin!

```
String string = "abcd10";
String[] tokens = string.split("");
for(String s : tokens)
   System.out.println(s);
```

Ausgabe:

```
a
b
c
d
1
0
```

Übrigens, die split Funktion hat nichts mit Leerzeichen, Punkten oder sonstigen Sonderzeichen zu tun. Es kann jeder beliebige *reguläre Ausdruck *verwendet werden. Hier im Forum, oder auch im Netz gibts genug Material dazu.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Weshalb nicht gleich:

```
char[] chars = "abcdefghijkl".toCharArray();
```

Gruß Tom


----------

